# Mid summer SUP board and paddle clearance sale.



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

*Only two Demos left!*

Price reduced on the last two demo SUP's left for the year.

1 - 10' Aquaglide 4" thick good for up to a 120# Surfer Kids board.
1 - 10' 6" Aquaglide 6" thick great for up to a 200# Surfer

These SOP's have been in the show room all summer and have been only on the water a few days. Look like and are as good as new and come with a new board warranty. Come demo them.

Also SUP paddles on sale now.

Click here for clearance sale price and details.


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

*Our web site and emails got hacked*

Our web site and emails got hacked and have been down for the last four days.

If you have tried to contact us by email or website this last week we are sorry for any inconvenience. 

We are back up and running so please try again. For details about our clearance sale please click here for details


----------

